# Cut This Out Today



## Tmate (Oct 5, 2021)

Cut this 12" x 11" piece today.


----------



## maspann (Oct 5, 2021)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Janderso (Oct 5, 2021)

Sa-wheat!


----------

